# ATI Treiber 8.40.4 auf nativem 64 Bit system?

## demiurg

Nachdem der 8.40.4 Treiber nun xorg 7.2 unterstützt und unter x86 mit kernel 2.6.20-gentoo-r7 bei mir problemlos läuft, habe ich mich an die Installation auf meiner amd64 Plattform gemacht.

Eckpunkte 

Kernel 2.6.20-gentoo-r7

xorg 7.2

kein multilib System, nur 64 bit librarys

emerge ati-drivers läuft soweit durch am Ende:

* To switch to ATI OpenGL, run "eselect opengl set ati"

 * To change your xorg.conf you can use the bundled "aticonfig"

 *

 * If you experience unexplained segmentation faults and kernel crashes

 * with this driver and multi-threaded applications such as wine,

 * set UseFastTLS in xorg.conf to either 0 or 1, but not 2.

 *

 * You will have to source /etc/profile (or logout and back in) for dri

 * to work, unless you previously had ati-drivers installed.

 * Updating module dependencies for 2.6.20-gentoo-r7 ...

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r7/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol register_ioctl32_conversion

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r7/video/fglrx.ko needs unknown symbol unregister_ioctl32_conversion                                                 [ ok ]

 * Adding module to moduledb.

Das Umschalten mit eselect auf ati funktioniert und die Anpassung der xorg.conf mit aticonfig --initial läuft auch problemlos durch. Die Xorg.conf sieht im vergleich mit der für x86 auch korrekt aus. Der Knackpunkt scheint das bekannte Thema mit der Warnung bzw. füherem installationsabbruch mit dem Symbol ...ioctl32_conversion zu sein.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-397969-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-ati+rc300-start-0.html und

http://www.gentooforum.de/thread.php?threadid=9197

helfen mir auch nicht weiter. Der Patch http://www.credibleinstitution.org/matt/firegl_public.patch funktioniert wie in dem anderen Posting beschrieben nicht mit dem Treiber 8.40.4.

modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r7/video/fglrx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

dmesg

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

fglrx: Unknown symbol register_ioctl32_conversion

fglrx: Unknown symbol unregister_ioctl32_conversion

Hat jemand ein amd64 System in der Konstellation mit den ATI-Treibern am laufen ggf. auch mit einem aktuelleren kernel?

----------

## Kess

AMD64

Kernel 2.6.22-r2 gentoo-sources

ATI-Drivers 8.40.4

LÃ¤uft hier tatellos. Kompiliert aucgh ohne Probleme.

GruÃ

 Kess

----------

## demiurg

 *Kess wrote:*   

> AMD64
> 
> Kernel 2.6.22-r2 gentoo-sources
> 
> ATI-Drivers 8.40.4
> ...

 

Als 64 bit Linux? Bei mir bringt der kernel 2.6.22-r2 bzw. -r5 keine Verbesserung. Es geht nicht um einen AMD64 Prozessor mit einem 32 Bit Linux sondern mit einem nativen 64 bit Linux ohne Multilib-Umgebung.

----------

## Kess

Jupp, 64-bit. Allerdings mit multilib. Ich habe extra noch mal nachgesehen. Mir war nämlich so, dass ich das vor einigerzeit wegen irgendetwas wieder mit reingenommen hatte.

----------

